# Is a 7MM too much gun for yotes?



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't had time to hunt coyotes much for the last 3 or 4 years, but this year I should have a bunch more time and I want to get out and hunt alot more than i've been able to.

I bought a Tikka T3 7mm and I have to say I really like this gun. I'm debating carrying it this winter while hunting coyotes. Just wondering if anyones had any experience shooting this caliber and if there are any good loads that will do a better job at saving the hide.

I used to use my semi-auto Remington .243, so that would be my option B. I have to say, I think I almost feel more comfortable shooting the 7MM. What say you?


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

If you aren't trying to save fur shoot the 7 mag if you are more comfortable with it.  probaly won't have to blood trail to many of them! lol


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

fur prices as they are, shoot away


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It should be pretty good. they have a pretty good selection of bullets. The 7mm is a good round.

xdeano


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

If you mean 7mm Rem Mag, then yes it is too much. You will burn through a barrel pretty quick with high volume shooting. A lot of unnecessary recoil for what you are shooting.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree there is a lot of unwanted recoil and the barrel life isn't that great, but if that's all he has. He isn't going to be shooting 1000 rounds in a year or two, so I say go for it.

xdeano


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I say, if you have to ask, you need to buy a new gun. Since you like the Tikka so well, buy another one, but in 243 or 22-250.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I say use the 7mm if you like it more, it is a easy question. If you are not going to save fur then really who cares? As far as tube life goes yeah it is harder than a 243 but it is not that hard on tubes. It is not like you are just going to be blazing away as if you are trying to drive back a whole army of coyotes. If that happens every time you go out. Who cares get a new tube and get back out there with more ammo.

It is believed dinosaurs are extinct due to a giant meteor. That's true if you want to call Chuck Norris a giant meteor.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

the 7mm should just put a hole in and a hole going out. unless u hit shoulder then u might have a mess


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You can't kill them any deader with the 7mm . go with it!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Coyotes are worth next to nothing but still have to be controlled here in ND. The 7MM will make a live coyote a dead one in short order in any conditions. In my book, that makes it a great coyote caliber.

Go for it, and good luck...


----------



## 7mmremmag1995 (Feb 17, 2008)

ive shot a few with my 7mm mag and it tears them up. while deer huntin shot one in the neck and the top 5 inches of her neck was sliced open


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I reload a round for yotes in my 7 mag 100 grain Hornady hollow points 215 primers, winchester brass 7x.x grains of IMR 4831 chrono says 3615fps. Little hole in and out unless you hit bone then it makes a mess.

If you want the grains shoot me a PM.


----------

